# Coaching yourself



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Do any of you find that it is harder to correct your form flaws or find them in yourself than students? 
I can take pictures an analyze other easily even though I am reluctant to offer advice but suggestions of what to try. Several shot above average but have anchoring problems or release issues. Others do not fit their equipment properly. All are reluctant to change anything or try anything.
I try to correct know flaws in my form but find it difficult without feedback.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Based on first hand experience, it's possible to coach yourself, but IMO, you will have a much longer learning curve and probably won't go as far as you would have with a good coach. Even a coach 3 or 4 times a year is better than trying to DIY.

There are so many things that you simply can't see in yourself, but are relatively easy for a coach to pick up. Even a video camera is no replacement for a coach. It's a great help with a coach, but not a substitute.

I've tried to do it with seminars every couple of years, but after more than 10 years, I know I should be much further along for the effort I've put in. My favorite form of target shooting is indoor and I'm mediocre at best. Don't make my mistake, get a coach.

Allen


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Without a log book, attainable short and long term goals, accurate and honest communication and feedback, a lot of self study, good visualization and relaxation techniques coaching yourself is futile. Being coached without the good listening technique and the aforementioned is both futile and costly.


----------



## mark1968 (Feb 18, 2006)

Each human has his own potential. Being a good coach doesn't make you a good archer. And being a good archer doesn't make you a good coach. I know from my own expiriences in 41 years that I have much more potential in coaching then shotting the bow by myself. To have a "good eye" for details (how you metioned) is one basic skill you need a s a coach. 

Cheers from Germany

Markus


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Lucky for me I have another L3 Coach on my payroll. He doesn't actively coach me but it sure is handy to have him around when I get stumped. He can watch me for a couple shots and tell me what I'm doing wrong then I go any try to fix it.


----------

